# Certificates



## biancanevo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi
I will be moving to Dubai the beginning of august end of july.
I will work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai.
Readin the forum I saw that is required to get various documents notarised before moving to the UAE - marriage certificate, education certificates.
Where is possible to do this? in the UAE embassy?

Cheers.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will need to do this in your home country. You will need to have them attested firstly by the Italian authorities and then by the UAE embassy in Italy


----------

